# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Ben je onvruchtbaar met weinig sperma?

## silvia

hoi 
mijn vriens heeft de ene keer met sex heel winig sperma die hij geeft en de andere keer weer meer soms dus een paar druppels en dan weer meer. kan hij nou onvruchbaar zijn?????????????
please help us
alvast bedankt

----------

:Smile:  Nu, daar hoef je je volgens mij niet bang voor te zijn. Je hebt maar een paar druppeltjes sperma nodig om zwanger te worden,als je vruchtbaar bent, is mijn ervaring!!!
Sec6 ermee dan! Gr.Ineke.  :Wink:

----------


## PATRIES

hallo,wat een stomme reakties zeg,dat zijn echt weer domme kerels!mijn man heeft ook niet veel sperma en gaat echt niet vreemd,heeft hij geen tijd voor maar heeft daar ook geen behoefte aan.als er weinig sperma is dan is dat waarschijnlijk gewoon heel erg geconcentreerd.als een man veel sperma hebt,dan is het meeste gewoon water.en dus zo dun als melk.en hoe minder sperma des te meer zaadcellen,dat maakt het veel dikker maar lijkt ook veel minder.maar WEL BETERE KWALITEIT!DUS STOERE MANNEN DIE ZEGGEN IK HEB VEEL SPERMA!HET IS BIJNA ALLEMAAL WATER!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gast

:Embarrassment:  Hè, Patries, goed gezegt. Wat een eikel die gozer die dat zegt. Omdat ie het zelf zeker zo doet. Hij gaat zijn eigen na! Moet je gewoon niet meer op reageren als hij weer zoiets zegt. Klojo. Pfffffff. Zo, dat moest er ff uit.
Gr. Loes  :Wink:

----------


## Bodyworker

Wat hij het beste kan doen is meer eiwitten eten. Het helpt echt&#33;

Afz. Bodyworker

----------


## Guest

Ga er maar vanuit dat hij aan zelfbevrediging doet, als je een tijdje niets gedaan hebt en je komt dan als man zijnde klaar dan is de hoeveelheid meer en dikker. Doet hij aan zelfbevrediging, iets wat 90% van de mannen doen, dan is de hoeveelheid die er dan uitkomt een stuk minder en veel dunner van substantie. Echt niets om je zorgen over te maken of je wel of niet zwanger kan worden. Je hebt aan 1 zaadcelletje genoeg.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Codox

misschien vaker een eitje eten?

is goed voor je sperma  :Smile: 

en ja ... minder roken misschien 
( niet dat ik dat ga doen ofzo hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Agnes574

Codox,goede reactie....beter dan al dat gezever hierboven van bepaalde mensen....Heeft iemand nog nuttige tips voor dit probleem???
Is al oud topic,maar misschien toch nog interessant voor bepaalde mensen!

Agnes Xx

----------


## tarquesh

dag beste mensen,

Ik dacht dat ik een probleem had. gelukkig heb ik kunnen lezen dat ik geen probleem heb. Dit onderwerp in dit forum vind ik wel wat intiem, en moet wel even slikken. 
Ik heb ook dun sperma. 
Maar waarom ik me nu daarover druk maak is omdat ik verliefd ben ,en op het punt sta haar te willen verleiden tot een relatie met mij. 
In eerdere relaties klaagden de vriendinnen over mijn dunne sperma. Mijzelf goed kennend wimpel ik dat meteen van tafel, maar vrouwen staan bekend om hun goede intuitie, en dat baarde me toch zorgen dat ik mogelijk mijn sperma kwaliteit niet op pijl is. Ik wil in de toekomst toch wel graag vader worden van een vrouw waar ik van hou, dus zocht ik informatie op over de vragen die mijn vroegere vriendinnen altijd bezig hield. 'is hij wel vruchtbaar'. :Cool:

----------


## tarquesh

Even een gruwlijke taal blunder recht breien. Ik bedoel dat ik vader wil worden van een zoon of dochter van de vrouw waar ik van hou. Had even niet opgelet over hoe ik een zin had geformuleerd.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben een vrouw en ik heb me eerlijk gezegd nog nooit druk gemaakt over de hoeveelheid of 'dikte' van sperma bij een man...

En volgens mij maakt de hoeveelheid en 'dun of dik' helemaal niets uit:Sperma bestaat idd uit veel vloeistof,maar dat zegt toch niets over de hoeveelheid zaadcellen???
Ik zal nog eens zoeken of ik hier meer over kan vinden,dan zet ik het hier meteen op!

Veel succes en geluk met je nieuwe liefde  :Wink: 
Agnes Xx

----------


## tarquesh

> Ik ben een vrouw en ik heb me eerlijk gezegd nog nooit druk gemaakt over de hoeveelheid of 'dikte' van sperma bij een man...
> 
> En volgens mij maakt de hoeveelheid en 'dun of dik' helemaal niets uit:Sperma bestaat idd uit veel vloeistof,maar dat zegt toch niets over de hoeveelheid zaadcellen???
> Ik zal nog eens zoeken of ik hier meer over kan vinden,dan zet ik het hier meteen op!
> 
> Veel succes en geluk met je nieuwe liefde 
> Agnes Xx


Hoi Agnes,

Ik heb vriendinnen gehad die zich daarover druk maakte en maken. Ik denk dat het ligt aan hun exen die zeker een dikker goedje spuiten. 
Mijn levenstijl is zeker niet ideaal om een ideale viscositeit. Maar mijn broer leeft op dezelfde ongezonde manier als ik en heeft twee prachtige zonen. Dus komt het goed. Ik vind dit altijd nog een gek onderwerp.

Bij mijn laatste vriendin die ik gehad heb had het idee om mij op haar buik te laten klaarkomen. En toen het op haar buik lag zag ze het ineens toch anders in. Mijn sperma is oke heeft ze toen opgemerkt. 
Het kan misschien aan de temperatuur liggen. warmte doet smelten denk ik zo. 

Je hoort tegenwoordig zoveel over dat stelletjes zo moeilijk kinderen kunnen verwekken. 
Maar Agnes, ik ben een beginner en moet nog van alles ervaren. 
Ik zal jou op de hoogte houden van mijn escapades Ivi proberen te verleiden. Ben benieuwd .Mijn ouders zeggen altijd 'tarquesh komt niet vaak met een vrouw thuis, maar als hij een vrouw aan ons voorsteld dan is het altijd treffend een schot in de roos.' 

Daarom heb ik zo'n raak gevoel bij Ivi. Zij lacht ook zo leuk naar mij. En zij is zo ambitieus. 
 :Smile:

----------


## kontessa

> hoi 
> mijn vriens heeft de ene keer met sex heel winig sperma die hij geeft en de andere keer weer meer soms dus een paar druppels en dan weer meer. kan hij nou onvruchbaar zijn?????????????
> please help us
> alvast bedankt


Dat kan altijd maar heeft dus niets met de hoeveelheid van de ene keer veel of weinig te maken.
Onvruchtbaarheid heeft met de zaad kwaliteit te maken en als je daar zekerheid over wilt hebben moet je het zaad laten onderzoeken en zal het antwoord van dat onderzoek bindend zijn en al je twijfels wegnemen.

Meer over onvruchtbaarheid: http://snelzwangerworden.nl/onvruchtbaar/

At your service,

Met vriendelijke groet :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

